
Internet Society CEO: Most people don't care about the .org sell-off - cbkeller
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/11/29/isoc_ceo_dot_org_sale/
======
PretzelFisch
I think the bigger point in the article is that most people including .org
holders don't even know the sale is happening.

------
tyzerdak
Most people don't care if they will be slaves or not.

Most people don't care about anything. So what? Let's burn this planet to
ashes?

Democracy can work only with people that do care.

~~~
beatgammit
Most people don't understand what it is or what it means. I refrain from
voting when I'm uninformed. I rarely vote for city elections and some random
state positions because I don't have time to research the options. That
doesn't mean that I or most people don't care about the results, we just don't
have the time to learn enough about everything to have a rational opinion on
everything.

That's why representative democracies are better than strict democracies. I
may not be an expert on everything, but I can usually recognize an expert when
I see one.

------
egberts1
Most people don’t care that Goldman Sach is behind the financing of .org
takeover.

~~~
beatgammit
That doesn't seem relevant. Banks bankroll all sorts of things, but that
doesn't mean the agree with them, it just means the financial details like
advantageous for them. I'm more concerned about the motivations of the buyer
and seller than the financier.

